
Enter sugar snake: MEL Science’s next-gen chemistry kit - pavornyoh
http://thenextweb.com/gadgets/2015/10/24/enter-sugar-snake-hands-mel-sciences-chemistry-kit/
======
deutronium
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gilbert_U-238_Atomic_Energy_La...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gilbert_U-238_Atomic_Energy_Laboratory)
\-- Looks a really fun set too

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Golden_Book_of_Chemistry_E...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Golden_Book_of_Chemistry_Experiments)
\-- This book is an awesome read

~~~
DennisP
Wow. Gilbert claimed there was nothing conceivably dangerous in a kit which
contained polonium 210. Hopefully it had a very small amount, given that the
median lethal dose is a tenth of a microgram:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polonium#Biology_and_toxicity](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polonium#Biology_and_toxicity)

------
vdnkh
Looks like a great gift for my younger brother. And if he doesn't end up using
it I wouldn't mind making a tin hedgehog myself.

------
mikikian
If you want a more fun science based kit, I would recommend Yum Science (
[http://www.yumscience.com/](http://www.yumscience.com/) ). It combines
cooking with science. Kids love it.

